# My New Barn Pics...from Start to ALMOST Finished



## Mona (Dec 3, 2007)

Well, we ALMOST have the barn done. We ran out of time before we were all done. Hubby had to go back to work (his REALjob) today, so whatever needs doing yet will have to wait until next weekend. Still have all the gate latches and door knobs to put on. Also some little things like hanging my hay racks in each stall, need another sheet of OSB to sheet in one of the door openings, and I might also put some metal corner strips on the gates so they don't chew on them. Next summer (it's too cold to do now) I will have to paint the walls of the door openings,(have to repaint my feed shed too, so will do that at the same time) then varnish the stalls and apply lots of velcro to those window vents, as the snow does blow in when it slides off the roof and hits the ground and all the snow flies up, it comes up in between the flap and the screen, so ends up right inside. That is minor, because before long, the snow that falls from the roof will be higher than the opening so it won't happen anymore anyway! It will insulate itself that way, making it warmer for the horses! I am so happy we got as much done as we did!

Here are some pics I took...as I said, still some finishing touches to do, but the major part is done now anyway!

I was going to just put a new roof on the old barn and renovate the one side to add more stalls. Hubby and I were on our way to Fort Frances(80 miles away) to get the things we needed to do this, when I saw a big "portable" type building along the way that I commented on. He said if you want one like that go ahead. (we were only 10 miles from our destination!




) I said, "But then we will have made this trip for nothing, pulling the trailer". "No problem", he said, "just order something when we get home". OK, that was now the new plan...BUT, once I got looking at them and inquiring, I reallized it would take 4-6 weeks to get one made...with winter/snow soon coming, we had no time! So again, I changed my mind and decided we would just do the roof and make the additional stalls. It would be much cheaper that way too. So, a friend of ours took me up to International Falls(90 miles away), trailer in tow, as hubby was working, and we loaded up all the roofing tin, lumber, and whatever else we needed. We got it home, and when Chris took the old roof off, and then I started having thoughts about what I would all like to do to the barn, and reallized to do it, it would cost so much, so we should have just built a barn from scratch. Well, you know how it goes..."a woman has the right to change her mind" and since no one mentioned how many time, again, I changed my mind! OH! Thank God I have such a patient husband!! So, now we loaded the lumber and roofing tim back onto the trailer and returned it! We would go with a portable shelter afterall!

I would have liked a "real" pole type barn building (and it was cheaper too!), but again, we had no time before winter set in, as hubby works 5 days a week, so only leaves weekends he can work at home, and it was already way late in the season, so no time. A portable one could be set up in a day, so then all other work needed done was inside work, so would be OK to work after the snow and cold came and could take his time as the horses are only kept in during foaling season anyway.

So anyway, we ended up ordering one, had it delivered on November 10 and our son and his girlfriend, our son-in-law and hubby got it put up in a day, then got most of the floor put in the next day. I finished up the floor while hubby was working and then he started his huge task of making the stalls. LUCKILY for me, he got last week off of work as his boss had to go away for the week to take a course, so he put in the full week working on my new barn!





This is a "before" photo and then some showing how my lawn got wrecked by my husband hauling gravel out with the bobcat trying to prepare the site a little after the old barn was ripped down and before the new one was put up. I could have just cried!! And then after we had to hire someone to come in with gravel and a grader type of machine to fix things up so it looked a little better.






Then this next series is of the "construction" process of getting the shelter put up. The frame is made with a 2" square tubular steel. It is a 24'x40' shelter with vents over the door at each end and along each side. It is like a tent, in that it is screen and has a roll-up/down window cover. The doors are a double sided extra heavy duty zipper, but we built in doors instead.






This shows the shelter after the construction was complete, the floor being set down, and one of the "road" after I got it all raked and the large rocks all picked out. I had a wood floor in my old barn, which lasted me 15 years and could have gotten many more out of it yet if we had not tore it down. This one is made the same way and should last even longer since it is set on a raised gravel base.(the old one was on the plain ground) It is all done in rough lumber, with 2"x6" lieing on edge, with 1'x6' screwed onto that. I don't want the natural ground and I don't want concrete. The wood works nice for me as it has small little spaces between the boards so urine can run below, and the wood is easier on the horse than cement is.






Now the FUN starts...the interior work of making the stalls. This just shows the start of that and my very first stall!






And finally, here is the "completed"(or close to completed) product. As I said, still have finishing work to do, but I am very pleased! We used 1'x6' tongue and groove(also called carsiding I guess, in the US) and is plenty strong enough in all areas except for maybe the stall dividing walls if the mares get to rubbing their butts on it. But, I am expecting the worst, so we are prepared to put in 2"x6" boards there instead, if and when the problem arises. I am also going to put horseshoes under the opening on each stall door. My stalls are about 50" in total from the floor to the very top. It is 40" to where the latice starts.






Can't wait to see all the horses in there with their fuzzy little faces all sticking through the gates!


----------



## River1018 (Dec 3, 2007)

I love it its lookin great!!


----------



## tnovak (Dec 3, 2007)

Holy cow WOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## Relic (Dec 3, 2007)

Your barn is simply BEAUTIFUL just love love love it...the workmenship looks better then a pros great job.


----------



## twister (Dec 3, 2007)

Wow Mona that is a great barn, I just love it



I especially like the way your husband made the stalls with the lattice and the opening in the doors, it is beautiful.

Yvonne


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 3, 2007)

wow

looks great husband did a great job. Looks so nice a and clean.

You can send one of the barns are way.LOL


----------



## Basketmiss (Dec 3, 2007)

Wow Mona, That is a Beautiful Barn!!

Just think wouldnt it be nice to stay clean like that? LOL

Your husband is a great man!! He deserves lots of special treats for this job!!

Post some pics when you get the horses in. I want to see their sweet faces looking out their stall doors


----------



## hhpminis (Dec 3, 2007)

Very nice Mona! What a great idea.

You say that a pole building would have been less expensive? I am contemplating a similar type building for my arena. Would you mind telling me the difference in cost? You can PM me if you want but I am really curious if the time saved in construction is worth the extra expense.


----------



## Mona (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks for the comments. I swiped some ideas from different barns, stalls and gates that I have seen and inquired about in other peoples photos, so I have them to thanks for their ideas too, as I just picked and chose what I liked the best and went with that.


----------



## Leeana (Dec 3, 2007)

Mona that looks amazing!! I love it!!!!


----------



## Jill (Dec 3, 2007)

Mona,

That is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wanna move in, too!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations BIG TIME!!!

Jill


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 3, 2007)

Mona, Your new barn looks GREAT. Cant wait to see pics with your minis in there stalls looking all nice and comfy in there new barn.


----------



## Reble (Dec 3, 2007)

Congratulations, next is the fuzzy gals and guys...


----------



## MInx (Dec 3, 2007)

I love that floor! would love to have that in mine but other half of the barn is for boats, hay and the tractor..horses get their half.

Our stall aisle to me is a bit narrow although the horses deal with it very well..that would be my wish, aisle wide enough to hook a cart in there

Love the pictures, feels like we were right there!

Maxine


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance (Dec 3, 2007)

awww. That is so cute!


----------



## Mona (Dec 3, 2007)

MInx said:


> I love that floor! would love to have that in mine but other half of the barn is for boats, hay and the tractor..horses get their half.
> 
> Our stall aisle to me is a bit narrow although the horses deal with it very well..that would be my wish, aisle wide enough to hook a cart in there
> 
> ...



Maxine, you can add the floor to just the half you want it in, as it just sits on the ground. It is not attached to the bulding at all. At least that is how we did it each time. Since the barn is sitting up a little higher because of that floor, I had hubby build "ramps" at both the front and back openings so I can wheel my wheelbarrow in and out of there.

As for the aisle, that is so new to me too! In my old barn, my aisle was only 4' wide, so when I had a horse in crossties to trim hooves, I would have to open the stall door on whichever side I was working on, in case the horse decided to act up and I had to have room to move! LOL! I wish we would have made the stalls a foot more out towards the aisle on each side, and then have a smaller aisle again, but I do think I will like the wider aisles now anyway!



Right now my stalls are only 8'x8' and they will work, but would have been nice to have that extra foot in each. Oh well, what's done is done.


----------



## Bluerocket (Dec 3, 2007)

Can't wait for pics with horses in those beautiful stalls.

I am impressed with the entire barn -- had no idea that the "tent" buildings were that reliable and weather proof.

JJay


----------



## Mona (Dec 3, 2007)

Bluerocket said:


> Can't wait for pics with horses in those beautiful stalls.
> 
> I am impressed with the entire barn -- had no idea that the "tent" buildings were that reliable and weather proof.
> 
> JJay


This is a very heavyweight material/waterproof canvas. They use these things for extra store space at big chain stores such as Home Depot, Alco etc. They also use them as summer garden sheds for selling plants, shrubs greenhouse stuff etc. The greenhouse material though is a more lightweight translucent material. This barn is so nice and bright because the sun daylight shows through the white material so well...no need for lights in there as long as it is not dark out side! And in the summer, with the doors and vents at both ends, and the strip vents down each side, there will be nice cross breezes flowing through too.


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Dec 3, 2007)

Wow Mona,

That is an awesome barn.

I want to come live there.





Ash


----------



## Miniequine (Dec 3, 2007)

Mona, That is BEAUTIFUL))))

I just love it!

I have never seen wood floors!

I bet they stay a LOT dryer? How about amonia smell?

~Sandy


----------



## coopermini (Dec 3, 2007)

Mona,

Barn looks great! Nice job.

We have a similar storage shed at my uncles farm. It is similar I think the covering is warrenteed for 15 years. The only issues that come up are moisture/condensation. Your wood floor may help minimize that. The other is on a bright sunny day the heat can go up rapidly. Not hard to manage if you are home but tougher if it is cold and cloudy when you leave then the sun breaks thru it can get hot fast if you have things closed up too much. You will have many very comfortable days inside this winter when the sun is out.

Congrats on a nice new Barn!


----------



## Mona (Dec 3, 2007)

Sandy, I have never had a problem with a bad urine smell in there. That could be because I don't use my barn year round. I use my barn pretty much during foaling season only, and if others need to be in for any particular reason. During foaling season, I use straw in the stalls, clean the manure a couple times daily, then clean the entire stall bedding out about once a week. Also, it is still usually cold when I have my mares in for foaling, so that too probably helps keep any strong amonia smells to a minimum.



coopermini said:


> Mona,
> 
> Barn looks great! Nice job.
> 
> ...


Yes, we have two similar type shelters that are 12'x20' out on the pasture for the mares. One is white, the other is green. One end is always open, the other closed. It gets hot in there, but nothing the horses can;t handle, as they use it regularily.

That is where the strip vents down the full length of each side will be nice, and the 2 doors we built, as then it can stay open for breezes. But, since I don't use it for much in the summer, other than bringing horses in to trim hooves, I should be OK anyway, and it may feel nice and warm for them in April and May for foaling season.


----------



## Manyspots (Dec 3, 2007)

Really nice, I like how nice and light it is and also what neat stalls! Got some talent there!


----------



## EAD Minis (Dec 3, 2007)

*Wow mona!!Looks GREAT!!I love the stalls especially. I have wood floors and i LOVE them soo much cleaner, but no hoof polish applying in there lol. *


----------



## Frankie (Dec 3, 2007)

Wow Mona, what an awesome barn and it sounds like an awesome hubby as well.

You did a great job of putting it together.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Dec 3, 2007)

You and your hubby have been BUSY to say the least. It looks wonderful



and in inclement weather and for foaling you will be soooo happy. I too am anxious to see your gang inside, they will think they are at the Ritz



. Yes, the natural lighting factor is a real plus with these types of buildings. \

Your hubby did an amazing job on the stalls. It looks absolutely AWESOME!!!!


----------



## lvponies (Dec 4, 2007)

It looks great!!! Thank you for sharing your construction pix with us. I can't wait to see your little ones in their stalls!!


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (Dec 4, 2007)

Just seeing this now Mona.................that is AWESOME!! Those stalls are beautiful



, your hubby did a great job!

Mine is at a standstill right now, the help left, and hubby is working. One top of that, we're now getting ready for up to another 4-6 inches of snow in our area today on top of the 5" we already got, and now they are saying more this weekend! I don't think it's ever going to get done! We're ready to start putting steel on though, if the snow could have just held off another week!


----------



## Marty (Dec 4, 2007)

Mona we have one of those buildings in town at the school.

I always wondered if they would work for a barn so I'll be anxious to see how it works for you.

I am thinking that might be the same as Danielle's cover-all she is always talking about.

It's very nice looking, a good addition to your farm and I hope everyone will be nice and cozy in there for winter.

The stalls look familiar



and in Florida, we used the lattice from four foot up to the top for the quarter horses, but back then, it did not come in vinal like it does now so that's an extra plus. I just take a damp sponge to mine and wipe the dust off every so often and it does always stay looking really nice so you are going to love that easy maintenence. I'm new to the idea of the wood floor but that looks nice too.

Glad you will all be nice and warm this winter!


----------



## Danielle_E. (Dec 4, 2007)

We had one similar to this but unfortunately for us it came down in a very whicked wind storm, I am sure what hit was a mini tornado because those buidlings are strong, I know. Anyway we have replaced ours with a steel buiding, 28 feet by 50 feet and 16 feet high, we keep our hay, our ATVs well, our boats and other things as well. I love it!


----------



## maplegum (Dec 4, 2007)

That's really cool.

What a great barn.


----------



## REO (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow Mona, that is great!! I LOVE your stalls! Beautiful





Please do post pics of all your horses in there!


----------



## Willow Glen (Dec 5, 2007)

WOW I want 1 that is so cool man


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Dec 5, 2007)

oh Mona,

It is terrific! Good for you, I am happy for you! I can'y wait to show my hubby the pictures, I was telling him and my Dad about your barn at dinner last night.

Robin


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Dec 5, 2007)

Mona, we have alot of this type barn here in NY, they are great! I love your interior design! The horses will love it. What kind of bedding do you get up there? You have a really special hubby!


----------



## Mona (Dec 5, 2007)

Dimimore said:


> Mona, we have alot of this type barn here in NY, they are great! I love your interior design! The horses will love it. What kind of bedding do you get up there? You have a really special hubby!



Thanks Debs. I use(and have always used) straw as my bedding. I have never had any problem with it, so I will continue using it...horses love nibbling on it too!





And yes, I AGREE...I DO have a VERY SPECIAL hubby!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Dec 5, 2007)

Straw will do great in there! I absolutely love the design. Now when do we get pics of the ponies exploring it?


----------



## Mona (Dec 5, 2007)

Might not be for quite some time, as I don't stall my horses nightly. I only use the barn when needed or during foaling season.  BUT, I just might have to get them all nestled in there for pics!



I bought several urine preg tests, so it would probably be easy to get them to do their job for me, if they think they are christening my new barn!



And it's sol cold out now, those pads will freeze to their butts outside!



First things first though...I need to get a load of straw. I used up all I had left before we tore the barn down, to put in the horse shelters out on the pastures. I have only one bale left that has been sitting outside, so probvably no good anyway. Have to get hay this weekend, so will likely grab a load of straw too.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Dec 5, 2007)

what a neat barn

we bought property and will be moving when we sell our farm

so we have been working on so many layouts have to start small

then expand when we sell here

I love your stalls


----------



## Shari (Dec 6, 2007)

That is a really nice barn!! Love how bright it is.

Also the type of barn, my DH is more able to build on his own.

Do have a question.... how does it handle high winds?


----------



## Mona (Dec 6, 2007)

Shari said:


> Do have a question.... how does it handle high winds?


I guess it all depends on what you consider high winds?? I cannot say for sure on this particular one, because it is new, but I have others out in the pasture that are much lighter built in frame as well as covering, and we have had some wicked wind storms and so far, they are still standing! One is wrecked, not by the wind, but from the wind that blew a wooden run-in shelter, smashing it into the portable canvas shelter. It bent the frame and put holes in the cover, but we left it standing anyway as it still offers shelter, and just added another new one beside it. They are anchored down with underground anchors to prevent them from blowing away. Since those smaller ones have survived 6 years of winds so far, and are still going strong, I felt confident enough to select a much heavier duty one as by barn.






These were strong winds...we thought a tornado went through, but they said they were just "straight line winds". These winds were strong enough that they uprooted trees, sanpped telephone poles, picked up houseboats out of the water and threw them onto land etc. They were STRONG winds, I know that, just don't know how many mph they were.


----------



## Shari (Dec 6, 2007)

I lost a shed last Fall... winds were 100mph gusts... get a lot of high winds here,, near as bad as the coast because of where we are on the hills above the Columbia River. It funnels and amplifies wind.

This year..just before my wind gage got toasted...again... got a 128mph wind gust.

Of course someone I know farther in the hills and in a valley do not get these kinds of gusts.

Wondered why this place was within our price range.. the wind and being near Trojan.

Hubby will not be able to put anyting up until spring...so please let me know how yours handles the winter. <VBG>


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Dec 7, 2007)

Looks AWESOME!!


----------



## horsehug (Dec 8, 2007)

Mona,

Your barn and stalls are just BEAUTIFUL!!

Congrats!!!! )

Susan O.


----------



## CritterCountry (Dec 8, 2007)

: WOW, I am jealous!! Great job, and I can't wait to see pics of them in there.

Where did you go to buy one of those?


----------



## Mona (Dec 8, 2007)

> Mona,
> Your barn and stalls are just BEAUTIFUL!!
> 
> Congrats!!!! )
> ...


Thanks Susan...I would have LOVED to have one like yours instead, but it just wasn't in the cards for me! But I can say, I am still very happy with what I got.







> Great job, and I can't wait to see pics of them in there.Where did you go to buy one of those?


I looked at the different places online to see what I could find, and I ended up going with this one from WeatherPORT.


----------



## horsehug (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks Mona,

I love your stalls though! Mine are just made out of metal panels. (At least for now. )

Susan O.


----------



## minie812 (Dec 8, 2007)

WOW...that is so-o-o bright and airy looking. There is a huge arena outside of Wichita that is a training facility that has one of these buildings...I mean HUGE! If it can handle a KANSAS WIND then you should be O.K. NEAT!


----------



## nootka (Dec 13, 2007)

That is amazing inside. I don't care for the looks outside, but I LOVE the inside. I'm in awe!!!

We are probably going to be adding onto my barn in the very near future, and I would love to show photos of the stalls and their design to my "barn man" if you don't mind?

Congratulations, Mona, I can tell that your hubby loves you. Alot!

Liz


----------



## Sterling (Dec 13, 2007)

What a great idea!!! I love it!! Specially love the wood floor...as that's what I would put inside my barn when I get it built or if I refurbish one already standing. I like how light and "sunny" it is on the inside...and the stalls are awesome!


----------



## Mona (Dec 13, 2007)

nootka said:


> That is amazing inside. I don't care for the looks outside, but I LOVE the inside. I'm in awe!!!
> 
> We are probably going to be adding onto my barn in the very near future, and I would love to show photos of the stalls and their design to my "barn man" if you don't mind?
> 
> ...



Sure Liz, go ahead. I have also (thanks to a suggestion by someone reading this post



) added a page to my website. It can all be seen by *CLICKING HERE*.

It may not be the most eye appealing on the outside, but it is far more appealing than the old "eye sore" that was standing there! LOL! Another advantage, is we won't have to pay property taxes on it, as it is a portable shelter.


----------



## nootka (Dec 13, 2007)

Very nice! It's looking better and better!





Thank you, Mona...

Liz


----------



## ~Dan (Mar 8, 2008)

your new barn is so nice the stalls are excuisate adn it looks so cozy in there in the winter


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 9, 2008)

Mona,

That is AWESOME!



Great design job and beautiful craftsmanship! My hubby has been trying to talk me into one of this style for a while, but I was not overly interested. But now after seeing yours I've changed my mind. It's looks SO professional and the design is just perfect for minis! They are going to love it!


----------



## Dona (Mar 9, 2008)

Mona.....after reading your story & seeing all the photos.....I just have to say

[SIZE=24pt]You have one VERY patient AND very talented husband![/SIZE]





I love your stalls....they are just beautiful & your husband did an awesome job on them!

Don't worry about the size....mine are all 8 x 8 & they have PLENTY of room. And mine are stalled every night & sometimes thru the day depending on the weather.





I think your hubby deserves something EXTRA special for being so kind & thoughtful & working so hard to please you.


----------



## Equuisize (Mar 9, 2008)

I just found this thread and love your interior and innovative building.

Now that you've had it a few months how did it fare thru the winter months?

I saw a huge huge shelter like this just 3 weeks ago, in our area......

I cannot remember how much the gal said it cost....she was a boarder there.

It was many 1000's though - but it was huge - it was a full size riding arena.

Attached it each side were aisleways with stalls down each side of it.....

We had the horrible, and very weird hurricane force winds go thru here

in December and I asked the gal how it withstood the December winds.

She said no problem.....there was all kinds of damage in the community but

this building took the beating with no problem......

It had some sort of tensioners on it that they did have to tighten down after.

I was impressed.and it was so light and airy inside. They did have lights for

night riding but needed no electricity in the daytime, even on cloudier days.

Congratulations on to your husband for his lovely craftsmanship....a lot of

pride in his work going on there.....


----------



## Mona (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks agains everyone. Now that we have had it, I still have not used it much. I do not stall my horses daily...they only go in for foaling season, so have not yet gotten there. I did use it to put a couple of horses in from Texas though, as they arrived in the midst of our nasty cold winter and had to be blanketed and I kept them in on the real bad days.

The only problem I see at this time, is because it is so light inside, and quite airtight, the heat builds up in the daytime, and then a heavy layer of frost forms on the inside. Pretty much the same as condensation but in the frozen form! LOL! Then it falls onto the floor into the stalls etc. I do not like that at all, but as I said, so far, no horses in really so it didn't matter much. BUT, we are discussing what we can do to prevent it next year. We opened the vents above the doors, so that is helping right now, but maybe over the summer we will get some type of insulation placed in there and then try to seal it off as best a we can to try to keep it from frosting up so much.

It withstood the snow really well, and all the snow just rolled off by itself.


----------



## minie812 (Mar 9, 2008)

Gosh...how bright and airey. There is a HUGE one at a very big horse farm near Wichita. I think it is their riding arena, but with our winds out here i do not think it would last long. It looks like you are in a more sheltered area then me, for sure but it is very nice....i showed hubby the stalls


----------



## Cara (Mar 9, 2008)

wow mona, its amazing, i love the green too!!! i want a barn like that!


----------

